# does your poodle sleep with you in the bed?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha ! Forget about " interested " ! Once they've been on the bed, there is no going back...

No dogs on the bed for me. No dogs in my room, for that matter. I have allergy and asthma triggered by allergies. Even if I didn't, I am a very light sleeper with enough insomnia as it is. Merlin is a loud scratcher and Tamara likes to go between being under the covers and on the bed a few times during the night (she sometimes sleep with my daughter).

So a big resounding NO WAY for me !


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Both Abbey and Dolly sleep on our bed, works for us, and I love having them close. They have been trustworthy since very young, it's never been a problem.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

My 50 pound spoo, Raven, sleeps with me when she wants to. She tends to get hot and get down but she is always there waiting on me as I get ready and first get into bed.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Mine both sleep with us in bed. Growing up I always wished our family dogs would sleep in my bed, but the retrievers seemed to dislike being on furniture and would get off after few minutes when I invited one of them up, and the huskies never seemed to care for being around us humans at night. 

So, despite my husbands grumbles, I am THRILLED that I have two snuggle-bugs to sleep with, and beyond thrilled when one of them decides they want to sleep up against my chest, instead of on my legs, and puts their head on the pillow - it's like having a warm, soft, real-life teddy to cuddle as I fall asleep. Bliss... 

Though if we get a standard in the future, I may need to train her to sleep on a dog bed next to our bed... unless we can get a California-King sized bed!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly always sleeps with me, but if it is hot she'll move to either the bathroom or hallway floor..............but in the A.M. she's back on the bed with me!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory sleeps on the bed too and he's about 30kg. Like Molly he'll move to the floor on hot nights but he starts and ends on the bed always.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

In bed, if she wants to. Half way through the night she usually gets down. I think she gets hot. While in bed she has her own side and sleeps with her head by my feet, just as Iris did. I find a comfort in having my kid on the bed with me.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta started out sleeping with us as a puppy - but now as an adult spoo crowds us out of the bed so he has learned the command "Bedtime" and happily goes to the floor next to the bed where he sleeps.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I just kicked Maizie off the bed tonight  She has been sleeping with her body overlapping mine, causing me major body aches, not to mention she takes over the whole queen bed. So, alas, she is in her crate tonight. Frosty is in his. Zooey sleeps on the pillow next to mine.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle sleeps with me. I like the comfort of a dog next to me. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher, my almost 7 month old spoo could if he wanted to, but he chooses the floor. Too hot for him on the bed. My 11 year old mini poodle sleeps on the bed.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Noelle sleeps with me. I like the comfort of a dog next to me. I wouldn't have it any other way.


i think she knows you need her. we have a member (who hasn't posted in awhile) with, i think, diabetes whose dog saved her life. she was asleep with the dog in her bed and about to slip into a coma when her dog went and got her mother. certain service dogs should be close at all times.

let me just throw this in - if you need your dog next to you even in bed and it seems it might get too warm, there are "cooling pads" for dogs. i would consider one if it might help.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Only for naps, on the weekend. Willow sleeps in her crate next to my bed. I have enough trouble sleeping on my own.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I attempt to sleep in a huge dog pile. Somehow, I usually end up on the bottom. 

My two hairless beasts and my DD's Chihuahua under the blanket with me, one poodle and DD's yorkie thing on my pillow, the collie body slams himself onto my legs until he or I get hot and he moves to the living room to 'his' personal AC unit (spoiled beast) and DD's little gremlin is the monster under my bed. (Tribble snorts, snuffles, and whines in her sleep under there. It was disconcerting for quite a while) 
Why do her dogs insist on sleeping with me?


Wouldn't have it any other way, though. Usually.

Did I mention that I'm allergic to dogs?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I share my bed with both dogs and at least one cat - Poppy starts the night with a cuddle under the duvet, moves out if she gets too hot, and slips back in if she gets cold. The dogs have come to bed with me since they were small puppies, when I realised we all got a lot more sleep that way, and that it was easier for them to wake me when they needed to go out if I wasn't sleep deprived from being wakened because they were desperately lonely for company!


----------



## TheBestPoowasMoo (Aug 8, 2016)

Molly used to sleep with me in bed on my pillow or by my side with her head on the pillow, but it took nearly a year before I trusted her to sleep outside of the crate. Now it's just my chi who sleeps with us.

Maggie (new puppy coming next week) will be sleeping in her crate until she's a year old and/or my chi passes. My husband already whines about toy dogs kicking him out of bed; I don't know how he'll respond to a standard


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Just got a king size bed so we have room for rookie and whichever cat wants to rotate in....ahhhhh rooom!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Have a king bed, and all 3 sleep with me, one under the covers at my legs. One on top the cover at my chest, half way through the nigh, when I get up at night I put her in her crate, as she will jump off the bed.,and one between the pillows. If I did not put the 2 in bed with me I would get no sleep they cry. Years back when I got lucky they still slept in the bed, LOL. My dogs come first and I love cuddling them.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

We have a king and Buck sprawls out in the middle, sometimes resting a paw across my husband. Total bed hog! We sleep on the edges.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What? You mean dogs don't sleep in the bed with you at night? haha I can't imagine anything else. But I do understand sleeping separate can mean a better night sleep and definitely if a dog is not toilet trained you're asking for trouble. It was very sad when our previous tpoo because of arthritis had to sleep on the floor near our bed instead of on it for her last few years. Thankfully one of our cats used to cuddle up with her so she wasn't alone.

Babykins was almost 11 months when we got her - and it was quite an ordeal to get her home - we woke up at 3 am in the morning to fly down, drove a long distance in a rental car to pick her up and then an 8 hour drive to get home again. We had a little time in the evening with our new baby and she peed outside just before bed. I looked at the new crate that we bought her, and then thought about how new dogs will cry their first few nights. We were exhausted and DH had a very busy and important work schedule the next day.........I made the executive decision to take her to bed - under the covers. Worked perfectly - she cuddled up next to me, slept through the night and never made a sound and only got up when we got up in the morning.

Babykins is always on the bed with us, and one or more of our three cats also join in on the fun each night.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it's the other way around I sleep with them


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

Both of my spoos love to sleep on the bed with me, but only naps and such, DH is afraid of the dogs messing with his sleep apnea machine hoses while he sleeps. They normally sleep in their bed in the corner of the bedroom or under the bed. Winton prefers his bed in my closet.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

My Sammy doesn't sleep with us on the bed. He is in the bedroom on the carpet though. . Maybe once I feel *extremely* confident in his potty skills (which he has been for a few months now), I'll let him sleep with the kids in their beds . They will love that!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

All 4 of mine sleep with me. The boys (toy poodle and Pomeranian) have a cooling pad at the bottom of the bed that they share if they get to hot. My toy girl, GiGi sleeps up near my shoulder or neck area and toy, Sasha near my hip sometime resting her head on my thigh. 

Most times I wake up in the middle of the night and watch them sleep for a while. I see little paws move or muzzles twitch in their dreams and I think how lucky I am. At that moment, I know I am the happiest person in the world, and realize, I don't need to win the lottery to be rich, I have everything I need.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Marcie said:


> Most times I wake up in the middle of the night and watch them sleep for a while. I see little paws move or muzzles twitch in their dreams and I think how lucky I am. At that moment, I know I am the happiest person in the world, and realize, I don't need to win the lottery to be rich, I have everything I need.


I feel the same here - well said.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> My two hairless beasts...


 Oh, my. You have toy poodles, kelpies, and *******, right? Are two of them hairless, or has my imagination run away with me?  

We have a queen bed, so there's no room for the dogs. They do sleep on their own beds in the bedroom with us, though.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

No you won't Bonnie. My spoo wouldn't sleep anywhere else!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

All of our dogs like to sleep with us, but we also have a queen not a king, so the rule is one dog at a time. I would be happy enough with none of them there though.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I avoid sleeping with my dogs, I have insomnia. Lola sleeps with my son. My husband sleeps in the other room with the cat (he has a thunderous snore). The Corgi on the sofa and the Beagle puppy in her kennel. Perfect set up now, but I suspect the Corgi will migrate upstairs eventually (she is So HAIRY!)


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky sleeps in his crate at night bc he is ginormous. I've brought him into the bed a few times but he prefers to be under the bed although he is getting too big to fit completely under. LOL we also have a large dog stairs for up to 200 lb and Lucky always uses it going down. We do however have our cats and pug sleep with us. Two on my head and the pug sleeps at the foot of the bed. I wear earplugs bc the pug snores like a chainsaw.


----------



## dogfriend (Oct 9, 2016)

I love these responses! Thank you for sharing your stories. I'll confess at this point that Mabel--my mini poodle--has been sleeping with us since her second week here. She is amazing in the bed. Very cuddly until it's time to actually doze off, then she drifts to the foot of the bed and sleeps very soundly through the night--unless one of us wakes up, in which case she comes to check on us and cuddle us back to sleep. It's AMAZING. Loving nighttimes with Mabel in bed with us


----------



## Michele (Jan 20, 2015)

*Same bed- Spooning*

Our 2.5 yr old 55lb standard boy sleeps in bed with us. And I mean REALLY and oddly sleeps with us. He has no idea he is a dog and thinks he is our biological child. He is typically either spooning my husband or I (yes you heard that right- he spoons!!) and/or under the covers with head on pillow. He sometimes lays in between us with his head on one person and a leg across the other person. If he gets hot he will move to the end of the bed but always returns. He has no idea he is a dog. Lol. 
Our spoo puppy is in the crate during the night but gets an hour in bed each morning. Once she is 100% potty trained she can come to the bed too....however she is not a cuddler like AUGUST. She visits for a few minutes and then wants her space. 
My husband hates when I show people these pics, lol, but they are very real. He was sound asleep when I took this. We can wake up with August fully spooning either one of us. I wonder if any other dog out there does this...all of the time. We love it about him actually. Definitely shows how much he loves us, haha. We got him at a year old and he did it day one. He never did it with the previous owner. He cuddles every night. If my husband and I hold hands in bed, he lays his paw on top of our hands.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Rosie (the smallest Toy Poodle) sleeps in my bed with me. Sunny sleeps on his dog bed on the floor beside my bed, Sadie sleeps in her toddler bed, and Sammy, the biggest and youngest, sleeps either on his dog bed on the floor or in his kennel with the door removed. Or in my bed, but he doesn't sleep there often, just when he feels chilly or lonely.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Marcie said:


> My toy girl, GiGi sleeps up near my shoulder or neck area.


I Found a shot my husband took of GiGi sleeping with me. I had been reading and fell asleep with the light on....I guess she sleeps on my pillow to.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Of course!!! All of my poodles have and Sunny is #3!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Absolutely, all of our Poos slept in our bed! For a while we had 4, and yes, it became crowded, but we made it work!! Trixie was the only one though who slept on my pillow, right above my head. All of the others sleep either in between hubby and myself, or down by our feet.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Norma has a raised bed next to my bed near my head - she is allowed on the bed with me in the day if I am resting or reading but not at nite.


----------

